# Alphacool Eisbaer 360 Luftblase am CPU Kühler.



## TriTiVi (4. Mai 2017)

*Alphacool Eisbaer 360 Luftblase am CPU Kühler.*

Hallo zusammen,

zu allererst muss ich dazu sagen das es meine ERSTE Wakü ist und ich nicht wirklich Ahnung habe von den Gegebenheiten eben dieser Apperatur  
Mir ist jedoch aufgefallen, dank des Sichtfensters im CPU Kühler, das sich dort eine größere Luftblase sammelt, was mir etwas seltsam vorkommt und bestimmt nicht förderlich ist.
Außerdem habe ich das Gefühl die Wakü ist seitdem etwas lauter geworden?!

Meine Frage lautet also: Wie bekomme ich diese Blase am besten daraus ohne das ich meinen PC unter Wasser setze?
Einfach Flüssigkeit nachfüllen? Welche nehme ich dann am besten? Usw..

Ich hoffe jemand kann mir helfen, mir selbst zu helfen! 
Danke im Voraus und beste Grüße,

TriTiVi


----------



## ParaEXE (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer 360 Luftblase am CPU Kühler.*

Ich würde den Rechner einfach mal vorsichtig Kippen.

Nach Vorne, Hinten, Zur Seite, 

So sollte die Luftblasen entweichen können.

Liebe Grüsse


----------



## Faxe007 (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer 360 Luftblase am CPU Kühler.*

Seit wann haste denn die Blase da? Meistens lösen sich solche Blasen mit der Zeit auf. Wenn nicht würde ich einfach das Gehäuse hinlegen drehen oder wie auch immer dass die Blase Richtung Ausgang gedrückt wird. Dabei evtl etwas klopfen. Außerdem Pumpe mal auf Vollgas stellen.


----------



## TriTiVi (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer 360 Luftblase am CPU Kühler.*



Faxe007 schrieb:


> Seit wann haste denn die Blase da? Meistens lösen sich solche Blasen mit der Zeit auf. Wenn nicht würde ich einfach das Gehäuse hinlegen drehen oder wie auch immer dass die Blase Richtung Ausgang gedrückt wird. Dabei evtl etwas klopfen. Außerdem Pumpe mal auf Vollgas stellen.



Die Blase ist schon etwas länger da, nur war sie bis jetzt nicht so groß. Was meinst du denn mit Ausgang? Wahrscheinlich nehm ich das jetzt wieder zu wörtlich, aber hat ein Kreislauf nen Ausgang?  
Okay gut dann werde ich den Rechner mal ein bisschen drehen und wenden. Vllt bringt das was. 

Kann gut sein das es schlimmer geworden ist, als ich meine neue 1080Ti eingebaut habe...dort lag der PC auf der Seite.

Pumpe auf Vollgas einfach im Bios auf Turbo stellen? 

Also muss ich zwangsläufig keine Flüssigkeit nachfüllen? ( Jetzt habe ich die passende Kühlflüssigkeit schon bestellt *gegenDenKopfKlatsch*)
Grüße und vielen DANK!


----------



## Scubaman (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer 360 Luftblase am CPU Kühler.*

Ausgang aus dem CPU Kühler. Der hat einen Einlass und einen Auslass für das Wasser.

Wie ist denn die Pumpe angeschlossen? CPU_Fan? Oder direkt am Netzteil? Oder anders? Vollgas heißt 12V oder 100% in einer Lüftersteuerung. Die Eisbär lässt sich auch mit 7V betreiben.


----------



## TriTiVi (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer 360 Luftblase am CPU Kühler.*



Scubaman schrieb:


> Ausgang aus dem CPU Kühler. Der hat einen Einlass und einen Auslass für das Wasser.
> 
> Wie ist denn die Pumpe angeschlossen? CPU_Fan? Oder direkt am Netzteil? Oder anders? Vollgas heißt 12V oder 100% in einer Lüftersteuerung. Die Eisbär lässt sich auch mit 7V betreiben.



Die Pumpe ist direkt am CPU_Fan. Ist das falsch? Ja ich probiere es mal mit den 100%. 
Danke für die Antworten!


----------



## Chimera (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer 360 Luftblase am CPU Kühler.*

Entlüften kannst du sie logischerweise über den Anschluss, wo man die Eisbaer auch wieder befüllen kann  Hast ja nen Fill Port auf dem CPU Kühler (siehe Bild), nur würd ich zumindest den Kühler-Pumpen-Teil für die Entlüftung aus dem PC rausnehmen, denn falls aus irgend nem doofen Grund plötzlich ein kleiner Stoss Wasser rausspritzt, ist es dann nicht auf dem Mobo verteilt. Ist halt bissel blöd bei AIOs mit dem entlüften, denn bei echten Waküs macht man dies ja über den Ausgleichsbehälter und die AIOs haben leider keinen.  Übrigens, wenn du sie befüllen willst, dann kannst du u.a. zum Mittel greifen, welches Alphacool selber schon verwendet hat (findet man bei Aquatuning) oder entleeren und dann komplett mit deinem Wunschkühlmittel füllen. Ob mixen von unterschiedlichen Kühlmitteln gut ist oder nicht, kann ich dir hingegen nicht beantworten. Da müsste jemand drauf antworten, der sich damit intensiver befasst hat und sagen kann, ob Kühlmittel mit unterschiedlichen Zusammensetzungen vermischt zu Probs führen könnten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

